# خطيئة / إثم



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
كيف نفهم الفرق بين الخطيئة والإثم؟
((ومن يكتسب خطيئة أو إثما ... ))


----------



## Sun-Shine

.الخطيئة أي الخطأ وهي قد تكون عن عمد أو عن غير عمد ولكن الأكثر هي عن غير عمد

.أما الإثم فهو لا يكون إلا عن عمد 

(من يكتسب خطيئة عن غير عمد أو إثما متعمدا)


----------



## Slim86

الخطية باللهجة العراقية تعني الشخص المسكين ولا اعرف كيف اصبحت تعني هذا ربما بسبب معتقدات دينية


----------

